# Wanted AKC registered PYR Pup-SC



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Is anyone close by that has an AKC registered Great Pyrenees female pup for sale? I don't mind driving up to 7 hours one way but want the dog to actually have been raised already with goats as a puppy. The breeders I have talked to already raise them in a pasture beside the goats or do not own goats at all. We used to raise then but stopped after Deliliah had pyometra and we had her spayed. Sure wished I kept one of her pups. She is getting older and I need a replacement. I would like to get one near May so I could spend the summer watching out for her. Any help appreciated.


----------

